# Blue Topaz Metallic GM OEM touch up paint pen give away



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

I have a blue topaz metallic touch up pen that im giving away. It was only used maybe a few times. Still plenty of paint left in it. The first one to call it, wins the prize. Message me your name and address if you want it and you live in the U.S. Thanks guys


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Dibs!

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

NYCruze2012 said:


> Dibs!
> 
> Sent from my last surviving brain cell


PM me your address. Ill get it out monday AM=]


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Just mail it to his last surviving brain cell @ NYCRUZE2912 Brewster NY .
Oops 2012 !


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey thank you so much! Sent you a PM

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

brian v said:


> Just mail it to his last surviving brain cell @ NYCRUZE2912 Brewster NY .
> Oops 2012 !


Brian you're not too far off there. There are days in my life thst it actually sometimes comes down to that.

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## BigMoe (Aug 19, 2013)

Sad I missed this. Someone scratched my car within the first 24 hours of having it lol

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

BigMoe said:


> Sad I missed this. Someone scratched my car within the first 24 hours of having it lol
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


I might have another one that I can give ya. I think I bought two. One I found easily. I put them away after I bought my other cruze that is different color. Let me see what I can dig up.


----------

